# Motocaddy S3 Pro - Part1 first impressions



## bluetoon (Mar 1, 2012)

My new Trolly arrived recently and thought I would put up a review and give my first impressions, some of you know I won this as a prize so canâ€™t claim impartiality and in fact the review may be more than a little tainted because I feel like a kid at Christmas, but I will try and give an honest report.

Soon after winning the prize, I was contacted by Motocaddy and asked what colours I preferred and after a quick exchange of emails I was told to expect it in a few days. So top marks for quick delivery.:thup:

I will break the review into 3 parts, Trolly, Bag and Battery.




Trolley

The tolley is very easy to assemble and within a few minutes of taking it out the box it was whizzing around the kitchen much to the annoyance of the wife. When folded it is very compact and easy to transfer into the car boot. The overall design has a feeling of quality, sturdiness and looks very stylish.

I am a gadgetâ€™holic and this premium model has them in abundance, The controls are feature packed and my favorites are the distance control to send it up the fairway on its own, the USB charging facility for GPS, battery monitor and distance off tee measurement. I find it odd that it does not have a built in GPS for basic green distances; I think they are missing a trick by not having it as an option. The trolly is very quiet and glides effortlessly over the rough terrain.





Pro Bag
The bag is the Pro version and again is very sturdy and stylish, There is an abundance of pockets and compartments for storage and has a cutaway slot that keeps it secure in the trolly and prevents it from twisting around. There is also a waterproof pocket and a handy well for the putter. I love the bag and think it is flawless.




Battery
The Lithium battery is incredibly light and weighs only 2.5kg compared to around 11kg for a normal battery. It fits into the tray like a glove and is barley noticeable. It is good for 36holes and I believe has a lifespan around 5 times greater than a normal lead acid type. I was astounded to find out how much extra the lithium battery costs and would find it hard to justify the extra cost.  




Iâ€™ll drop in another report when I have had it out on the course a few times.


----------



## thecraw (Mar 1, 2012)

Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous to read this post!


:ears:


----------



## Scottjd1 (Mar 1, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous to read this post!


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

+1

No seriously am dead pleased for you......:cheers:


----------



## mattdeeks (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice review and congratulations on the prize.........


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 3, 2012)

Good review look forward to reading the further reports despite the green eyed monster bubbling..... 


Seriously Enjoy looks a great piece of kit and IMO i agree with you the bag is awesome


----------

